# Linseed oil stops some fresh wood forks from cracking - is this possible ?



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

I am not sure - for this is a random observation (no experiment) but with some types of wood natural forks where the thickness is not greater than c/a 1 " (25 - 39 mm) I started working on the forks the same day they were cut from a living tree .

After finishing for the day I applied two coats of raw linseed oil and then continued working the next day and again applying another two coats of oil when finished and so on - sometimes for few days.

I noticed that no crack - whatsoever appeared .

Here is an example of a perfect natural fork treated as described . In the end I finished it with beeswax & citrus oils mixture (2 coats) and buffed it with a power tool.

I love the smell of this mixture ...

Well as said I am not sure - but it happened at least with a dozen of naturals if not more ? !


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

By adding BLO you are trapping the water inside the forks, this being preferred by some and disliked by others due to a change in density.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting, nice fork! I haven't gone the way of the BLO yet, I'm a tung oiler and I let my forks sit and dry, thanks for sharing, I might give this a try next time my friends give me fresh forks.


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

It's a way of preventing cracking if you want to work with green wood but it pretty much depends on the type of wood and the environment you're in. Linseed oil is somewhat breathable so the piece will eventually dry. The wood is not going to absorb as much as it would have if dry. Plus you're removing it the next day. If it works for you and you can live with it clogging up sandpaper keep doing what you're doing. The result looks good.

He is talking about raw linseed oil, not BLO. I also prefer pure tung.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, lets see-

1. You are sorta-kinda sealing it.

2. Linseed oil turns to a film eventually.

3. hence less cracking...

Try some UNSEASONED osage or Black Locust heartwood.... it will crack no matter what you apply if there is any sapwood whatsoever...


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Tried a similar method as this when I was wood turning fruit bowls sadly after 12 months cracks appeared. but if this works for you fine. BTW nice slinger.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

BlackBob said:


> Tried a similar method as this when I was wood turning fruit bowls sadly after 12 months cracks appeared. but if this works for you fine. BTW nice slinger.


I was thinking that is what would happen myself.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Arber said:


> By adding BLO you are trapping the water inside the forks, this being preferred by some and disliked by others due to a change in density.


I suspected sth like that ... the forks are heavier as with properly dried ones ...

So cracks might appear later on ... will see.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice natural!

not sure about that linseed oil...


----------

